
Ask HN: Resources for systemising internal processes? - schappim
Hey folks,<p>I&#x27;m trying to systemise my business&#x27; internal processes for everything from customer support, to even something as basic as taking out the trash.<p>It feels like we&#x27;re doing most things on an adhoc basis.<p>Do you have any books or resources you&#x27;d recommend on creating business systems for nearly everything?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
digikata
I might recommend "The Goal", it is not so much about implementing processes,
but a way to keep perspective about processes to focus upon.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Goal_(novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Goal_\(novel\))

~~~
schappim
Thanks Digikata, I'll check it out!

